# Potential Buyer, Help Wanted



## Prime Power

Hello, I curently pull a Jayco pop up which we love, just want to upgrade. I pull with a 5.3l Avalanche Z-71 with too many performance mods to list including the tranny cooler. I might upgrade to 4.10's in the rear if needed. Now, we love our Jayco and trust them. But when we looked at the Outback 28rsds we fell in love. We don't know much about the dependability of these though and would love some honest feedback. Are they good quality? What problems are normal? How are the beds? How is the customer service? How much do they lie about the weight? What advantages over the Jayco or others? What do you do about not having a grill? We have the rvq now and hate to give it up. I think that is it, alot I know. Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## huntr70

OK.... where to start...??

I would upgrade to the 4.10's if you aren't going to upgrade the TV any time soon.

Beds....mattresses are pretty hard, but a memory foam topper makes them pretty decent.

Weight....OK, Keystone doesn't come too close, but they have upgraded the website and are a little closer.

Customer service..... Most people here will probably agree that if your dealer takes care of you, customer service is good. If your dealer isn't so good, well, good luck!

Grill..... we use the outside stove a lot to keep grease, etc, out of the TT. Also a grill over the fire does it for us.

Quality...I think that is where the OB's shine. Sure, there are some issues, but overall, we looked at a lot of different makes and models when we upgraded, and OB's fit and finish blew everyone else away. (in the same price range of course)

In other words.....you can't go wrong with the Outbacks!!! With the huge variety of models now available, there should be something to fit everyone's needs.

And by the way......WELCOME to the site!!!! action

Steve


----------



## 2500Ram

What Avalanche do you have, these are the numbers from Chevy.com for the new 06. I'm not going to burst any bubbles yet but bolt on power doesn't change the factory numbers for being safe and you need to give yourself and others on the road a 20% margin under these listed. I'm trying to find the updated numbers on the 28rsds but am having a blond moment and can't find the website but I'm pretty sure it's going to be close to 7500-8000lbs when loaded.

Maximum trailer weight 1 1500 2WD 1500 4x4 2500 4x4 
3.42 axle ratio 7300 lbs. 7100 lbs. â€" 
3.73 axle ratio â€" â€" 10,200 lbs. 
4.10 axle ratio 8200 lbs. 7900 lbs. 12,000 lbs.

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

More to come

Bill.


----------



## HootBob

Me personally
I haven't had any problem with either of the 2 outbacks I've owned
I am happy with the quality
I think problem wise they are just any thing else you get a socall lemon once in awhile
Bed wise=I sleep like a log in ours
Customer= Service Only had mine in for inspection
Weight= Didn't weigh mine yet
Grill= cook over camp fire.

Don


----------



## huntr70

2500Ram said:


> I'm pretty sure it's going to be close to 7500-8000lbs when loaded.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]70604[/snapback]​


Right on the money Bill....

the new numbers on the website are.....

dry weight-5830

Capacity-1870

hitch weight-700

The '05s were listed a little lighter....

weight-5475

cap-1725

hitch- 680

Steve


----------



## Moosegut

Steve pretty much covered it all. I found the Outback quality to be superior to many (in fact, I think all) TTs in the price range. I had a Jayco popup - a Cardinal 6, top of the line, overhead cabinets, dual axle, the works - a real quality popup. I'd match the Outback against it any day.

AND WE LOVE THE 28 RSDS. EXCELLENT CHOICE!

My boys love the bunkhouse and we love the room. Our maiden voyage was an extended weekend when it poured the entire weekend - and I mean poured the ENTIRE weekend. The boys were up in "their room" while DW and I lounged in the "living room." We did not feel the least bit couped up. Loved the weekend.

You'll love it - and I'm not a shill for the company.

Scott


----------



## 2500Ram

Here is the link to the Keystone website. Your TT according to this will max out at 7700lbs and we all know that is light from their Internet weight history.

Please don't take this the wrong way but I just don't want you to fall for the same dealer line that we did, "you can pull any TT off the lot with you setup". We fell for that with our old TV (03 Durango V8) brought the trailer home and parked it for 3 weeks on the street until we found a new TV.

Bill.


----------



## Prime Power

Thank you alot guys. Well, on numbers my tow limit is 7000 unless I go with 4.10's then it goes to 7900. I have Coil rite air bags, K&N FIPK II, Veraram Velocity Stack, Gibson Headers and Exhaust and a JB custom tune as far as performance mods. Many cosmetic, but those don't help here. I plan on buying the equalizer hitch, and maybe upgrade my sway bars. I know what I have done doesn't change my tow rating, but maybe let me pull the tow rating. I hope. Thanks alot, and any more info on this, or what to pay, or anything is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> Right on the money Bill....
> 
> the new numbers on the website are.....
> 
> dry weight-5830
> 
> Capacity-1870
> 
> hitch weight-700
> 
> The '05s were listed a little lighter....
> 
> weight-5475
> 
> cap-1725
> 
> hitch- 680
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]70608[/snapback]​


Those weights listed for the '05s were what was listed for my '06. The new numbers are a lot closer, I'm sure and that's with the 28 gallon waste tanks. So I would say the new '06s are a bit heavier when loaded.

Scott


----------



## huntr70

Check out Lakeshore Rv online website for bottom line pricing.

Many dealers will match, or try to come close to their pricing.

Good luck in whatever you decide!!!!

Steve


----------



## mom30075

We've had our 28rsds since June 2005. No major warranty, just minor stuff. Love it.

Weight: ours was listed on the inside as about 5700 dry. We pull w/ F150 with8500 tow rating, however we are maxed. WE weighed in completely packed for a week, 4 bikes, 5 people and combined weight was at the limit. (Can't remember what the F150 combined weight is right now). We mainly camp in SE, so haven't done any major mountains.

Bed: kinda of wish we had a regular bed (not a slide) since I sleep against the wall. But the bunk room was well worth it and towing 29 ft, but having about 34 ft of living space while camped is great.

grill: use the outside cook area all the time, love it. We only use a small charcoal grill.

Love the bunk room and the side slide dinette. Overall extremely happy!


----------



## Thor

Hi and welcome to Outbackers.com action 
28 is a great choice.

We love ours and have pulled it with a variety of trucks. You should not have an issue with yours. Just make sure you have a good set-up and brake controller.

Quality - we have been happy with ours
Grill - use the outside stove and Coleman Roadtrip, open fire
Beds - Good beds but added a topper for the queen - Just like a pillow top now.
Service - Dealer, check them out to ensure you will be happy even if it just for questions

Sounds like you enjoy modding - check out the Mod sections and you will find about 2000hrs worth of projects that can be done.

Thor


----------



## johnp

We are on Outback #2 and would buy a third in a heartbeat. That said your biggest issue is that weak tranny GM puts in the 1/2 ton trucks after smoking two of those 4L60E trannys in my last burb pulling a 26rs it was time for a 2500 Avalanche. The rv makers lie about the weights so fiqure on the max gross to be closer.If you decide on anything heavier than a pop-up I would add a tranny temp. gauge and the 4.10's.

Just my .02 for what its worth (been there done that)

John


----------



## ee4308

Prime Power,

Welcome to our site, and glad you are looking at the Outback. sunny I think most of the previous posters have covered most of your questions. I feel sure you will enjoy an Outback and be impressed with the quality. Let us know what you do!


----------



## Prime Power

You guys are so great. I am also a member of the chevyavalanchefanclub.com and someone there told me about this place. I do have the tranny cooler and I sell instrument clusters for GM's so I do have the tranny gauge. Not too sure about what temp is high enough to pull over on though? I would like to know if the dealer will let me not only get the trailer weighed at a scale but also do a test pull with my truck. He tried the whole "weighed at the plant" junk saying it weighed 5145 as is. The unloaded is more than that, so can't trust them too much. Good price though, around $20k.

I do enjoy modding, my truck is way modded, the camper will be too when I get it. A few more months payments on the ave, then sell the pop up and off to the outback store we will go.

You guys have given me enough confidence that it is a good brand. If you say it is as good as the Jayco, then I am satisfied.

Thanks alot and I look forward to being a part of this site.


----------



## 2500Ram

Prime Power said:


> I would like to know if the dealer will let me not only get the trailer weighed at a scale but also do a test pull with my truck. [snapback]70633[/snapback]​


That's what you have to do and great advice. Only suggestion is do it without the Wife and kids so they don't get there hopes up too high if it doesn't work.

I hope everything goes well.

P.S. I believe the worry temp on an auto tranny is 220* but do not allow above 240* or meltdown

Bill.


----------



## Prime Power

2500Ram said:


> Prime Power said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know if the dealer will let me not only get the trailer weighed at a scale but also do a test pull with my truck. [snapback]70633[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you have to do and great advice. Only suggestion is do it without the Wife and kids so they don't get there hopes up too high if it doesn't work.
> 
> I hope everything goes well.
> 
> P.S. I believe the worry temp on an auto tranny is 220* but do not allow above 240* or meltdown
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]70639[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thanks alot Bill. I will try that, and hope they allow it. I think you are correct on the tranny temps too. It usually runs about 125-135 after I put on my tranny cooler. The wife and kids already saw the trailor, so hopes are already up. I hope things work out and I will be a future Outback owner and contribute to this site. Thanks again.


----------



## kjdj

Prime Power I had the same running gear as you have 3.73.
upgraded to 4.11. Cost $1000 at dealer. GM warranty.
It is a common dealer mod.

It is a night and day difference.

But for a 28' you might want more HP.

IMHO and others mods to a gasser engine other than gear change is a waste.
Do the same to a engine mods to a diesel and look out.
But be nice to you fellow campers don't buy an older noisy Dodge.


----------



## Prime Power

Thanks for the advice kjdj. As far as mods go, agreed that if you do what I have done to a diesel than it is way more. But I have a huge difference now than before the mods plus about +2mpg. I have driven other stock av's and silverado's and they can't touch my ave. I am going to call the dealer though to see what they would charge. Thanks. By the way, nice rig.


----------



## 2500Ram

FWIW

I did some research on trans temps and melt down is 280* and up from tranny cooler to tranny not the 240* I stated earlier. Now if your gauge is on the hot side of the trans to the cooler you are safe to run at 280* but do not exceed this number. If your having problems maintaining cool temps the first thing to do is have your radiator flushed and then the trans cooler flushed. If your still having problems a deep trans pan allowing more fluid might be the answer. This information was gathered from 3 different sites, one for Dodge, one for Chevy and one for Ford. All agree stay below 280* Watch your trans temps especially while backing up, they climb much faster, something about the valve body not allowing as much flow in reverse. If you do have to stop on the side of the road to allow the trans to cool down do not shut off the engine but rather apply the parking brake and put the trans in neutral and idle the engine, if you are in park or drive you do not flow as much fluid through the cooler into the trans and it will take longer to cool down.

This is not intended for Prime Power but just general information for all.

Bill.


----------



## Y-Guy

Welcome to the Outbackers!

I owned a 28RSS and towed it with our Avalanche. My mileage was poor, though I had the 4.10, power was ok but nothing great up hills. Rear end was a bit soft, I'd add airbags if I were to have kept towing with it to stiffen things up and provide a better ride. Overall I really liked the combination, the Av drove great. I had the Equalizer hitch and a Prodigy brake controller, good setup as well. The CAFCNA is a good group, I was on there when I had the Av as well.


----------



## 2500Ram

kjdj said:


> But be nice to you fellow campers don't buy an older noisy Dodge.
> [snapback]70662[/snapback]​


Hey I resemble that remark








It's not noise to me it's music. As long as it's not quite time at the camp all is well in my book.

Bill.


----------



## Fire44

I am pulling a 27RSDS (yes it is a little lighter that the 28) with a 1/2 ton Suburban with a 5.3l and 3.73 gears. I does a pretty good job pulling just about everywhere here on the east coast. But it does't like the mountains much.

I work at a GM dealership and checked on the transmission temp, the computer will turn on the "Check Engine" light when the transmission temp is 266 for 600 seconds (that is GM speak for 10 mins). That is measured inside of the transmission. I have the sender unit mounted in the pressure test port of the transmission and the highest it has been is 235 on a 98 degree day on a 6 mile grade. If you are taking the temp on the cooler lines it will be much lower that that.

Good luck with what ever decision you make, you won't go wrong with a Outback, this site is worth the price all by itself.

Gary


----------



## kjdj

Perfect Bill,
I'll add.
The 220 to 240 range is for the earlier trans not running synthetic fluid.

I did the gear change mainly because I was 400lbs over GVCW.
Also the first 50' of my driveway is 20%. I used to have to get a "running start" to get her up the hill in reverse.
We are a family of 6 so a P/U was no choice and a Burb was too $$$ for what you get.


----------



## Prime Power

My avalanche seats six, but I guess the price is about the same as the burb so that doesn't help. As far as synthetic in the tranny, I have heard that is a no go. I use Amsoil in my engine, with a bypass filter(I am a dealer) but was told not to in my tranny because of possible slipppage. But that is just what I "heard" and have no proof. What do you guys know of this. My ears are open.

I think the Outback 28RSDS is what will will go with, as long as the dealer lets me get a true weight and test drive and the right price. This site has been a big help. Thanks (wife isn't gonna thank you too much because now I have two fan club sites to take up my time)


----------



## Fire44

I wanted to add that I do plan to add another transmission oil cooler this winter in addition to the factory one. Just to help keep the temp down.

Gary


----------



## kjdj

My aftermarket cooler (4-1/2" X 8" stacked plate) dropped the temp 10deg. on a 90deg. day on a 7mi. 6% grade 40mph. Maxed at about 230deg. Same grade the year before without cooler at 80deg it was 240deg.
At hwy speeds it drops about 20deg. (More air at 60mph)

Coolers are cool!


----------



## 2500Ram

Prime Power said:


> As far as synthetic in the tranny, I have heard that is a no go. I use Amsoil in my engine, with a bypass filter(I am a dealer) but was told not to in my tranny because of possible slipppage. But that is just what I "heard" and have no proof. What do you guys know of this. My ears are open. [snapback]70674[/snapback]​


My only experience is with my current TV in sig and older 94 Bronco. The Dodge 47re trans requires ATF+4 fluid and I have been told this is synthetic or not dyno oil, either way it's a dealer only option around here. As for the Bronco it had the E40D trans and there is a huge following of the older bronco's '78-'96 and "most" of the enthusiasts used Royal Purple synthetic with no problems, note these E4OD's only came out in late '92 or '93, everything before that AOD still uses straight ATF+3.

Bill.


----------



## kjdj

I've read in Trailer Life mag on several ocations over the years. That the only property that is different with synthetic ATF is heat transfer and heat breakdown. They have written it is on the order of 30-40deg. higher.Also synthetic doesn't absorb moisture.
GM claims 100,000mi changes with normal driving. But then again they say change the oil when the light comes on... yea right!

Ok I will stop highjacking your post Power! Sorry


----------



## Devildog

Hope it all works out for you Prime Power, and welcome to the site! I bought my 25RSS back in September and have been on 4 trips since then and love it. This was the best upgrade we could have made for the money, and the best quality we saw out there after researching for about a year.

Good luck!


----------



## Prime Power

Devildog said:


> Hope it all works out for you Prime Power, and welcome to the site! I bought my 25RSS back in September and have been on 4 trips since then and love it. This was the best upgrade we could have made for the money, and the best quality we saw out there after researching for about a year.
> 
> Good luck!
> [snapback]70698[/snapback]​


Thanks devildog. Do you guys have a forum here to see what I should pay? Want to get the best deal you know. Thanks


----------



## mswalt

Prime Power,

There have been many posts concerning purchase price. I'm not sure about your particular model off the top of my head, but try a search for "purchase price"---you might find it there, I hope.

I'm sure others with that model will chime in, too.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug

action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, PRIME POWER!* action

Glad you have found us!









Everybody else has pretty much covered it, so let me just say we love our 28RS-DS. That is one sweet unit.







I'm sure you would love one too.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mom30075

Thanks devildog. Do you guys have a forum here to see what I should pay? Want to get the best deal you know. Thanks
[snapback]70701[/snapback]​[/quote]

I paid 18,500 plus 5% tax out the door on 2005 in June 2005.


----------



## johnp

I noticed you were asking almost the same questions on the Avalanche site. I spend almost as much time soaking up ideas on that one. Good luck in whatever you decide. Perfect TV (Duramax/Allision 2500 Avalanche) I can dream can't I.

John


----------



## drobe5150

prime power

hello & welcome to outbackers action

we too had a jayco pup (1995 eagle 10ud) 10 great years of camping with it, and only once did it have to go back for warranty work. but the time came to upgrade and when we saw the outback for the first time it was







at first sight. 
we have nothing but great memories with jayco, that being said we do not regret selling it. like i said we love our outback.

good luck with your decision, you won,t regret it.

darrel


----------



## socialstudiesmom

All questions have been answered as mine were when we joined this great group! You are going to love the 28rsds. It's our third rv, and though we've only had three outings since bringing it home, we've enjoyed every moment. Great quality as far as we've experienced.
Best Wishes! action


----------



## cookie9933

Prime Power,

Check out this link for a 28RSDS:

http://www.lakeshore-rv.com/cf/shopmast/pr...m?productid=114

Lakeshore RV is well known (famous, even) for low prices. Generally, they don't often get beaten on price and many people have reported here that they saved thousands of dollars (many thousands in some cases).

Call Hunter Freeman and tell him Bill from Lake Orion sent you. Good luck on your purchase.

Bill


----------



## johnp

I'll second LakeShore's pricing check their site often in the winter the pricing drops like the temp. we bought ours in March and saved almost 10k from what my local guy wanted.

John


----------



## Prime Power

Helo, we went to an RV show yesterday. No outbacks there but many others. After reading reviews we narrowed down to the first two choices again. An Outback or Jayco(hybrid 23b). Well, maybe one more as the Captiva's by Coachmen looked exactly like the Outback. Exactly. Does anyone know if they are the same. I believe they have only been out a couple years so reviews are hard to find. I believe 02. Also we are considering the equalizer hitch and saw a competitor for them the SwayPro by Blue Ox. I talked to the owner and it looked a little better. But does anyone have any real world knowledge of it. Or the price. Thanks alot guys.


----------

